# Why do women/girls always seem disgusted with me?



## mahnamahna

I've never understood why they look at me like I'm almost subhuman


----------



## Anxiousbro

that's in your head


----------



## nothing else

I'm sure they don't. Maybe they are indifferent but I don't think they purposely look at you with disgust. Unless you have maggots growing out your face.


----------



## alexworldleader

Yeah it really is just in your head, I know it may not seem like it but I've never seen anyone that is so repulsive to make me look at them that way.


----------



## Fat Man

I hate when girls look at me like that. And its not just girls, I feel both genders look at me this way. Their judgmental, disgusted filled gaze is a terrible feeling I find really hard to shake.


----------



## Appleandmango

They probably don't! Like the others said already! It's probably just your mindset! Try to act more confident I used to think that too about guys looking at me weirdly! If anyone wants to talk you can add me on message me privately!


----------



## Jenikyula

I sometimes think people look at me like that, too. But the look on their faces is probably not caused by seeing me. They are probably just wrapped up in their own lives and problems, or maybe they are contemplating something.


----------



## rigato

why would they look you like that? I am sure it isn't that bad


----------



## Darktower776

Like others said, it is probably mostly just in your mind and your SA is magnifying it to make it seem worse.

I believe that everyone gives off a sort of "vibe". Some people can pick up on it better than others. If your mindset is always very self loathing, extremely insecure, and/or just plain negative, more often than not you will give off a sort of negative/insecure vibe to others you interact with.

At work, in retail, for some reason I can talk to customers without a problem even though they are complete strangers and my mind is not rushing a thousand miles a minute or on edge. I always get way more positive responses and none of those strange looks I get when I go out in public on my own away from work where I feel insecure and on edge.


----------



## mahnamahna

To be honest, I don't act THAT self-loathing. Although, I tend to make fun of myself and put myself down as a way to cope with who I am, I guess. 

For example, I'll say something... girls just act indifferent towards it, but if any other guy says something, they laugh and find him just hysterical. 

I know it's probably all in my head. However, from my experience, they definitely don't treat me the same as they do other guys.


----------

